# Fuse board NE221



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone have, or know where I can source, a fuse board NE221 for a Bessacarr E501. Mine had a major processor meltdown & it appears it will take 3weeks to get one from Nordellectronica in Italy. I'm off to France on the 28th so would like to get one ASAP.


----------

